

Clojure Community Night - aria
http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2013/10/7/clojure-community-night

======
wink
corporate blog pet peeve #1: Why don't you have an easy link to your main page
(not blog index)? You just got an interested visitor and nearly lost him to
"can't be bothered to manually edit the address bar".

That aside, I applaud your effort and I'll bookmark the video to watch it
later :)

------
aria
Author here. Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
kumarshantanu
Could you please also post the slides in PDF? The current download is probably
for Keynote, which works only for Mac/Keynote users.

~~~
timgilbert
Also the .key file only seems to include the first 7 slides, so it's a bit
hard to follow the talk. Very interesting presentation though, thanks!

------
adamtait
are there more talks yet to be posted?

